# [SOLVED]Nie mogę się zalogować na root-a

## pawelek

Witam wszystkich

Nie wiem czemu, ale nie mogę się zalogować na root-a. Wczoraj zainstalowalem gentoo od nowa i chcialem zrobic aktualizacje systemu na dzien dobry i w miedzyczasie musialem przerwac ta aktualizacje i nie wiem, czy to nie przez to przypadkiem. Nie wiem, czy to takze ne zjakis zbieg okolicznosci, ale wydaje mi sie, ze to sie zrobilo w czasie gdy utworzylem nowego usera. czy to moze miec cos wspolnego z tym?Last edited by pawelek on Sat Mar 07, 2009 10:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Qlawy

A co wyświetla podczas logowania do roota? Może coś się popsuło z pam albo sys-apps/shadow? Ewentualnie chroot, dokończ aktualizację systemu, zaktualizuj pliki konfiguracyjne i spróbuj wtedy  :Smile: 

----------

## pawelek

 *Qlawy wrote:*   

> A co wyświetla podczas logowania do roota? Może coś się popsuło z pam albo sys-apps/shadow? Ewentualnie chroot, dokończ aktualizację systemu, zaktualizuj pliki konfiguracyjne i spróbuj wtedy 

 

Juz  tak zrobilem. zalogowalem sie poprzez chroot, dokonczylem aktualizaccje i zmienielem haslo dla roota, ale to nic nie dalo. a co rozumiesz mowiac o aktualizacji plikow konfiguracyjnych?teraz sprobuje przeinstalowac te pakiety o ktorych mowisz i moze to cos pomoze.

EDIT:

Przy logowaniu pokazuje: login incorrect

----------

## rapidus

/etc/group dopisz się do grupy wheel.

edit: chyba zle zrozumialem problem:)

musisz zmienić ustawienia swojego gdm/kdm by móc się zalogować jako root

----------

## pawelek

 *rapidus wrote:*   

> /etc/group dopisz się do grupy wheel.
> 
> edit: chyba zle zrozumialem problem:)
> 
> musisz zmienić ustawienia swojego gdm/kdm by móc się zalogować jako root

 

A mi sie wydaje, ze jednak dobrze zrozumiales  :Wink: . Chodzi mi o logowanie na konsoli. Nie mam jeszcze jeszcze niczego zainstalowane(nie liczac mc i kilku mniej waznych programikow), niz to co dostalem razem ze stage3. w w /etc/group dopisany jest root do grupy wheel. Masz jeszcze jakies pomysly? bo ja juz nie mam zielonego pojecia, co moze byc. Przeinstalowanie pam i shadow nic nie pomoglo. ponownie zmienielem haslo do roota bedac w chroot, ale tradycyjnie nic to nie pomoglo.

----------

## unK

 *pawelek wrote:*   

> w /etc/group dopisany jest root do grupy wheel

 

to twój user ma być w grupie wheel.

----------

## pawelek

 *unK wrote:*   

>  *pawelek wrote:*   w /etc/group dopisany jest root do grupy wheel 
> 
> to twój user ma być w grupie wheel.

 

I co to mialo dac? na usera moge sie zalogowac, ale nie moge na root-a, niezaleznie, czy przez su(otrzymuje permission denied), czy tez przez zwykle logowanie jakie jest po uruchomieniu systemu(otrzymuje login incorrect).

----------

## rapidus

 *pawelek wrote:*   

>  *unK wrote:*    *pawelek wrote:*   w /etc/group dopisany jest root do grupy wheel 
> 
> to twój user ma być w grupie wheel. 
> 
> I co to mialo dac? na usera moge sie zalogowac, ale nie moge na root-a, niezaleznie, czy przez su(otrzymuje permission denied), czy tez przez zwykle logowanie jakie jest po uruchomieniu systemu(otrzymuje login incorrect).

 

/etc/group

```

wheel::10:root,gentoo,[twój login]

```

bez tego się nie zalogujesz na roota przez su.

----------

## pawelek

 *rapidus wrote:*   

>  *pawelek wrote:*    *unK wrote:*    *pawelek wrote:*   w /etc/group dopisany jest root do grupy wheel 
> 
> to twój user ma być w grupie wheel. 
> 
> I co to mialo dac? na usera moge sie zalogowac, ale nie moge na root-a, niezaleznie, czy przez su(otrzymuje permission denied), czy tez przez zwykle logowanie jakie jest po uruchomieniu systemu(otrzymuje login incorrect). 
> ...

 

Nic to nie dalo. Dostaje permission denied.

----------

## Spaulding

emergnij sudo  :Wink:  i przez sudo sie loguj, ew. try chmod +s /bin/su (z roota)

EDyT:

a Co na to logi? w logach jest cala prawda wszechswiata ;]

----------

## pawelek

 *scp or evilroot wrote:*   

> emergnij sudo  i przez sudo sie loguj, ew. try chmod +s /bin/su (z roota)
> 
> EDyT:
> 
> a Co na to logi? w logach jest cala prawda wszechswiata ;]

 

Problem rozwiązany. Nie wiem czemu, ale w pliku /etc/passwd w polu odpowiedzialnym za powloke uzytkownika, mialem wpisane "bash", zamiast "/bin/bash". Jak zmienilem ten wpis, to wszystko poszlo i teraz juz moge sie normalnie logowac, tylko nie wiem skad tam sie wzial taki wpis, skoro nie zmienialem tam nic.

Co do logów, to sam nie wiem jak na nie patrzec, bo zainstalowalm sobie jakis nieznany mi logger(metlog, czy jakos tak-podobno ma duzo opcji konfiguracyjnych). Jakies inne nazwy plikow z logami itp.

----------

## Spaulding

```
emerge -C metlog; emerge -1 syslog-ng
```

?

ale loggery pewnie loguja w podobny sposob, czyli wszystko do /var/log ;]

----------

